# I should have introduced myself sooner ...



## Newwardorder (Jan 11, 2013)

... My apologies for not doing so. I'm a relatively new Master Mason, having been raised in October of 2011. I'm also a member of the Shrine and Scottish Rite. I'm a recovering journalist from Oklahoma who now sells books in Alaska. Hello, all, and thanks for having me.


----------



## widows son (Jan 11, 2013)

Greetings from Canada, and welcome to the forums


----------



## crono782 (Jan 11, 2013)

Greetings from Tejas!


----------



## sands67 (Jan 11, 2013)

Greetings from Newfoundland, Canada!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## cog41 (Jan 12, 2013)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!


----------



## THurse (Jan 14, 2013)

Greetings, from Melbourne Australia.


----------



## jhale1158 (Jan 15, 2013)

Whereabouts in Oklahoma??


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 15, 2013)

Greetings from an Idaho Brother.


----------



## Newwardorder (Jan 15, 2013)

A little bit if everywhere. I grew up in OKC, went to high school in Tulsa, then spent many years in Norman getting a couple of expensive pieces of paper. My wife's family is from Duncan, so I've spent a fair amount of time there as well.


----------



## jhale1158 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ah I'm in Chickasha! I also know Duncan very well


----------



## Ashlar76 (Jan 16, 2013)

Greetings and welcome to the forums.


----------

